# ISPConfig3 OpenVZ Multiserver



## logifech (8. Sep. 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich habe bereits ein Multiserver Setup am laufen (2x Nameserver + 2x Web-/Mailserver + Datenbank) nun möchte Ich noch einen 5 Serve rhinzufügen auf dem Ich VM*s betreiben möchte und zwar möchte Ich diese mit ISCponfig verwalten (OpenVZ) das ganze Soll mit in das bestehende Cluster eingefügt werden wie Muss ich da vor gehen? Muss ich auf dem neuen Server nur die OpenVZ sachen Installieren udn anstehend nur mysql-serve rund php5-mysql erweiterung und fail2ban udn dann anschließend bei der installation nur datenbank, fail2ban und OpenVZ konfigurieren und ins bestehend ecluster einpflegen?

dann eien andere Frage wie sieht es mit IPv6 aus bei den VM's wird IPv6 unterstützt auch im bereich dua betrieb mit ipv4?

System (Debian 7 64-bit) und das Aktuellste ISPConfig3


----------



## Till (9. Sep. 2013)

> Muss ich auf dem neuen Server nur die OpenVZ sachen Installieren udn anstehend nur mysql-serve rund php5-mysql erweiterung und fail2ban udn dann anschließend bei der installation nur datenbank, fail2ban und OpenVZ konfigurieren und ins bestehend ecluster einpflegen?


Ja.



> dann eien andere Frage wie sieht es mit IPv6 aus bei den VM's wird IPv6 unterstützt auch im bereich dua betrieb mit ipv4?


Bis jetzt wird nur ipv4 für VM's unterstützt. IPv6 muss noch intergriertwerden.


----------



## logifech (9. Sep. 2013)

Wann ist IPv6 für VM's den vorgesehen in welcher ISPConfig version? noch ne andere farge ich muss php5-cli und php5-mysql installieren oder?


----------



## Till (9. Sep. 2013)

Ich denke dass wir es in 3.0.6 implementieren können.



> noch ne andere farge ich muss php5-cli und php5-mysql installieren oder?


ja.


----------



## logifech (9. Sep. 2013)

Das wäre richtig Super, wenn das klappt! Aber so ist ISPConfig3 auch ein absolut geniales Programm  in meinen Augen einfach das aller beste!


----------



## Till (10. Sep. 2013)

Danke  Es freit mich sehr dass Dir ISPConfig gefällt!


----------



## logifech (10. Sep. 2013)

mhh irgendwi eFunktionei rda sbei mir alle snicht.... habe OpenVz auf Debian 7 so installiert wie im Howto beschrieben Installing And Using OpenVZ On Debian Wheezy (AMD64) | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials (aus den RPM Sources) habe dann php5-cli und php5-mysql + mysql-server installiert in die bestehende ISPCOnfig installation eingepflegt ohne probleme.
Dann das vServer feature auf dem Server aktiviert IP Adressen hinzugefügt und eine VM erstellt abe rleider komme ich garnet auf die VM (Keine inet verbindung) was hab ich falsch gemacht?


----------



## logifech (10. Sep. 2013)

also erstellt hat er Sie jetzt komme auch drauf aber Irgendwie habe ich keine Internet verbindung. Und der Server ist sehr sehr langsam... bruahct jahr eum etwas auszuführen und einzuloggen...


----------



## logifech (11. Sep. 2013)

jetzt funktioniert alles bis auf das wenn ich einen Server erstelle und der Kund eden ändern will (anderes Template) kann er die IP nicht auswählen es steht keien IP zur Auswahl das selbe gilt auch als Administrator und wenn man dann nen anderes Template nehmen will oder den server abändern will kommt dadurch folgeder Error IP Adresse ist leer.


----------



## Arraken (24. Okt. 2013)

Hallo!
Ich habe zum Thema Multiserver-Setup in OpenVZ virtual machines noch eine kurze Frage:

Ist es möglich ISPConfig als Master auf einem Root-Server zu installieren, dann über das ISPConfig Interface die OpenVZ Virtual-Machines am selben Server zu erstellen, und dann in diese von ISPConfig verwalteten Virtual Machines die ISPConfig Slave Server (Mail, WWW, DNS..) zu installieren? Oder ist das so nicht möglich / vorgesehen?

lg


----------



## Till (24. Okt. 2013)

Ja, das kannst Du so machen.


----------



## Arraken (24. Okt. 2013)

Sehr gut, danke für die schnelle Antwort! ISPConfig gefällt mir einfach immer besser. 

Wenn ich dann eine Virtual Machine auf einem weiteren Rootserver erstelle, sollte sich da prinzipiell auch nichts ändern oder? Einfach die Virtual Machine über das ISPConfig Interface auf "RootServer2" erstellen, und in diese Virtual Machine dann einen ISPConfig Slave aufsetzen. Oder gibts da dann Stolpersteine die man beachten muss?


----------



## Till (29. Okt. 2013)

> Wenn ich dann eine Virtual Machine auf einem weiteren Rootserver erstelle, sollte sich da prinzipiell auch nichts ändern oder? Einfach die Virtual Machine über das ISPConfig Interface auf "RootServer2" erstellen, und in diese Virtual Machine dann einen ISPConfig Slave aufsetzen. Oder gibts da dann Stolpersteine die man beachten muss?


Ja, das geht problemlos. Du kannst so immer weitere Server + VM's anhängen.


----------

